# Removing mini carpet from rock?????



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 2 mini carpet anemones that are stuck to my live rock. They ate BOTH of my BW clowns that I had just introduced to the tank a day ago... and i suspect the firefish that went missing was because of the mini carpets..these things need to go so i can keep fish in the tank again.

One of them is on a piece of rock that I can remove from the tank.
The other is stuck on a piece of rock near the sand bed and i can't get this one to budge. I've tried blasting it with a powerhead and it still refuses to move an inch. Taking the rock out of the tank is out of the question cause it's a large piece that's buried in the sand.
It's also not opening up... it's kinda doing this bell shaped thing and it's stretching from it's foot. (i'll put a pic up later). I've thought of just chopping it off it's foot if i get desparate enough.... but i don't think it would survive that.

Anyone have any ideas on how to get it out of my tank??


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Perhaps you could poke the foot and maybe it will retract off the rock? I am not too experienced so im not sure, good luck though.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Try a plastic bag with an ice cube and massage the petal/foot. Don't place it there for too long....make it uncomfortable. Mini Carpets are pretty stubborn though. Once it finds a crevice....it's stuck there unless you 'convince' it other wise.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Shade it, once it's on the move they are far easier to remove.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I've tried the icecube method, but it doesn't seem to work... i'll try shading it and we'll see how that turns out.
thanks guys!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Blast it with a power head for a day or 2 and t will move by itself


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I've blasted it with a power head for a week and it didn't even budge.


----------



## PureHash (Nov 29, 2012)

Depending on the size of the mini carpets, i will take one off your hands if you manage to remove them. Shoot me a pm if imterested, ill pay areasonable price, and pick it up.


----------

